

If you're writing configuration to manage your assets you're doing it wrong. - silentrob
http://silentrob.me/articles/no-more-config

======
lmm
> comes with a production ready web server, and watches your files by default

If it's watching your files, it's not production ready.

~~~
mooism2
Care to expand on that? What are the drawbacks?

It sounds to me that they've integrated a site build system into their
webserver. What's wrong with that?

~~~
lmm
Are you going to get latency spikes when it decides a file has changed? What
happens if the syntax for some, but not all, of the files is wrong? Deploying
to a production webserver is something that wants to be as explicit and simple
as possible; complex tasks like compilation/substitution of these script files
belong earlier in the pipeline.

